# 04 A4 Dyno Results



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a '04 A4 with a (custom) diablosport tune, K&N CAI, and TB Bypass.

My numbers are

HP: 288
TQ:316

They did runs with the diablosport off and my HP dropped to 281 so diablosport and K&N CAI only gave me 7 hp. The big difference diablo makes for the A4 is the quicker /firmer shifts and better gas mileage.

What yall think of these numbers?? 

Of course I wish I could've made more power but I guess the torque is alright. Hopefully after full exhaust I can get 315-320 rwhp.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*numbers*



TORNATIC!! said:


> I have a '04 A4 with a (custom) diablosport tune, K&N CAI, and TB Bypass.
> 
> My numbers are
> 
> ...



I could be wrong but the numbers seen kind of low to me. I have seen a 04 with A/4 trans get 310 in stock form just a tune. My 05 with A/4 just a Cold Air Intake came in at about 345


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

What is the average hp that a 2004 GTO puts out stock?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Mmm!*

Those numbers do seem very low! I flashed my computer('06 goat) with SuperChips and really noticed a differnce in shift, throttle response, and the motor seems to roar!! I have a AEM Brute Force intake(Silver) to match engine cover and a poweraid throttle body spacer on order from performancecenter.com. Once they come in and when I find time to bolt them on I would like to take it to a dyno and get it tuned. My buddy from Delaware knows a good Dyno shop!!! I'm trying to stay away from the oily filters of K/N and Volant. Even though I've had both systems on other types of vehicles in past.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> What is the average hp that a 2004 GTO puts out stock?


Is it around 320rwhp?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> What is the average hp that a 2004 GTO puts out stock?





04YJ-GTO said:


> Is it around 320rwhp?


It varies alot. A4's dyno around 280-300 give or take and M12's dyno around 300-310 give or take.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Right now I'm making 360rwhp with bolt on mods and a tune. If I put a cam in(no heads) is it possible to make 400rwhp with a good tune? And then with heads and the cam what would I make to the rear wheels?


----------



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

i think yj is right i think it is around 320 or so i didnt dyno mine untill after the turbo was put on . as we did the dune in the car on 4to5 lbs of boost the car made 425hp and 485 tq the car now it on 10lbs of boost and has not be back to the dyno as of yet. but good luck with it man... Rich


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*A4 Dyno*



04YJ-GTO said:


> Right now I'm making 360rwhp with bolt on mods and a tune. If I put a cam in(no heads) is it possible to make 400rwhp with a good tune? And then with heads and the cam what would I make to the rear wheels?


It is possible to make 400 HP with a CAM if you are at 360 rwhp now. But you will need a NEW torque converter to go with a cam, Most cams are deisigned to make peak power at MID to HIGH RPM , but you will suffer big time down low with a stock torque converter . If you leave the converter alone and you jump on the gas from a stand still it will feel like your car gained 1000 pounds and lost 100 HP. Also you you get your tune done on a DYNO JET, your RWHP numbers will look a little higher then they really are. If you tune on a Mustang DYNO, your numbers will be more realistic and much closer to what your car puts out on the RWs when driving on the street.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*dyno*



NJgoat said:


> Those numbers do seem very low! I flashed my computer('06 goat) with SuperChips and really noticed a differnce in shift, throttle response, and the motor seems to roar!! I have a AEM Brute Force intake(Silver) to match engine cover and a poweraid throttle body spacer on order from performancecenter.com. Once they come in and when I find time to bolt them on I would like to take it to a dyno and get it tuned. My buddy from Delaware knows a good Dyno shop!!! I'm trying to stay away from the oily filters of K/N and Volant. Even though I've had both systems on other types of vehicles in past.


I also have the same AEM Brute force Cold air intake. it is much better then the K&N, has a larger intake tube and a better breathing filter. You should wrap your intake tube to help keep heat off of it from items like your radiator, water hoses and so on. Don't use header tape because it holds the heat in. What I ended up using is a KEVLAR Heat Sleeve, the kind that most metal working shops use for their employees, just disconnect the tube at the elbow where it connects to the Throttle body, slide it over the tube and bolt it back up. takes about 5 minutes to do and will lower the temps of the air in your intake,


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I also have the same AEM Brute force Cold air intake. it is much better then the K&N, has a larger intake tube and a better breathing filter. You should wrap your intake tube to help keep heat off of it from items like your radiator, water hoses and so on. Don't use header tape because it holds the heat in. What I ended up using is a KEVLAR Heat Sleeve, the kind that most metal working shops use for their employees, just disconnect the tube at the elbow where it connects to the Throttle body, slide it over the tube and bolt it back up. takes about 5 minutes to do and will lower the temps of the air in your intake,



Thanks, I have had many other intakes and saw a post where someone had the vararam spacer and silver aem, it looked great. One of my friends who his doing alot of mods to his silverado was telling me about the aem brute force. I can't wait for it to arrived. Today I found out that the intake is shipping before my throttle body spacer. So when I do get my intake I believe i'm gonna wait for the spacer so I can put everything on at once. Hopefully I won't have to trim any plastic from radiator cover. Some guys in the forum who had the lingen??? said they did but the person with the 
AEM said he did not have too. We will see. I wanted to keep everything stock, then I bought the SuperChips Tuner, and then it just snowballed from there. I dont want to get burnt by some of these chargers and stangs i've seen lately in my town.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*A4 Dyno*

It is a easy install, just follow the directions, and when your Spacer comes in you won't have to trim anything. I had a VARARAM in mine but removed it after I had my cam installed. one thing to remember. When you bolt the throttle body back up. Put some ANTI SEIZE on the bolts or if you don't have any, a little grease will do. It will keep the bolts from getting rusted or just stuck do to expansion over time.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LOWET said:


> It is a easy install, just follow the directions, and when your Spacer comes in you won't have to trim anything. I had a VARARAM in mine but removed it after I had my cam installed. one thing to remember. When you bolt the throttle body back up. Put some ANTI SEIZE on the bolts or if you don't have any, a little grease will do. It will keep the bolts from getting rusted or just stuck do to expansion over time.


Yea I have some of that Marine grade anti-seize I use on my boat. Thanks for the tips. I can't wait for the parts to come in. Hopefully the Poweraid is no larger than the vararam.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*A/4 duno results*

When it comes to a cold air intake you will get a lot pro's and con's from people who think their system is the best. I did a lot of reasech before I got my AEM, yes K&N has been making air filters for a long time but they don't have a lot of experience with Complete systems. A.E.M on the other hand was one of the 1st if not THE 1st company to make a complete system. They started a long time ago making systems for RALLY cars. They came up with a system that does the best Job of letting cooler air in while keeping the dirt out. The K&N filter was designed from day one to run with a light coat of oil on it and in todays cars you just can't do that. Also you will get a lot of garbage on the black plastic tube VS the Aluinum intake tube, we all know that black attracks and obsorbs heat, so AEM went with the silver aluminum which reflects the heat instead of holding on to it. And it has been proven that the filter that AEM uses allows much more air in and keeps more dirt out then the K&N. Lingenfelter has a good system also, but to me it just slightly better then the stocker, it even looks like a stock set up. but that is just my opinon.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Remeber, dyno's are tuning devices. They vary from dyno to dyno. 

I was at a car show about 5 years ago. A friend of mine had a dyno sheet from his tuner where he made 394rwhp on his 2000 Camaro SS. He had heads, cam, Lt's, a SLP Loudmouth exhaust, a lid, and an LS6 intake. He had been hoping for over 400hp. His car always ran good, and was a great performer at the track, but he didn't have big dyno hp numbers to prove it. He put his car on a portable dyno that was there. They told him with the heat, it was in the high 80's, his car wasn't going to make the best numbers. His best pull was 426. 

Again, dyno's vary so one number at one dyno might be 10% different on another.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*dyno*



fergyflyer said:


> Remeber, dyno's are tuning devices. They vary from dyno to dyno.
> 
> I was at a car show about 5 years ago. A friend of mine had a dyno sheet from his tuner where he made 394rwhp on his 2000 Camaro SS. He had heads, cam, Lt's, a SLP Loudmouth exhaust, a lid, and an LS6 intake. He had been hoping for over 400hp. His car always ran good, and was a great performer at the track, but he didn't have big dyno hp numbers to prove it. He put his car on a portable dyno that was there. They told him with the heat, it was in the high 80's, his car wasn't going to make the best numbers. His best pull was 426.
> 
> Again, dyno's vary so one number at one dyno might be 10% different on another.



yep. either one is a tuning device, and the only true way to show what you have is at the track. But there is a differance in numbers that you get from either machine. I am more concerned about the tune and torque curve gains then I care about HP readings, I have seen a few cars in my time when people claim to have over 600 RWHP and go 13s at the track, HP dyno numbers are more for show and tell


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*dyno number*



NJgoat said:


> Yea I have some of that Marine grade anti-seize I use on my boat. Thanks for the tips. I can't wait for the parts to come in. Hopefully the Poweraid is no larger than the vararam.


The VARARAM is slightly thicker, but not by much,, :cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*poweraid/vararam*



LOWET said:


> The VARARAM is slightly thicker, but not by much,, :cool


So I should have more room using the poweraid TBS along with the AEM intake?


----------

